# Hurricane..Jan. 13



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Decided to cast a few from shore this morning at Hurricane. First cast Lipless Crank. Great way to start the year.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great start to the new year.....Congrats


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Better then the bass we were catching last year.....all we managed all year were dinks!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What about all the other casts??


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

The only fish I caught. Stayed about an hour.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

good bass for Hurricane.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice! I caught a couple small ones at bear lake on a camping trip last summer. Those lakes are tough


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

In my opinion Hurricane is an excellent lake for quality bass. I realize there are a lot of small fish, but I have caught numerous fish in the 5 lb. range. The lake has a lot of great cover and believe me, there are some hogs in there!


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

My former neighbor caught a bass over 17 out of there years ago. The fish made bass master magazine. The fishes girth was nearly as long as the fish. He caught a 12 the same say as the 17.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

RippinLips14 said:


> My former neighbor caught a bass over 17 out of there years ago. The fish made bass master magazine. The fishes girth was nearly as long as the fish. He caught a 12 the same say as the 17.


 A 12 and a 17, I believe that is quite possible. I've caught many nice fish in the evenings as they moved from deep to shallow to feed. It not fished out by any stretch. One just needs to learn what they are doing and when.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Been wanting to head up there and try it out. Have heard good and bad, just like every other lake around here. Will just have to try and see.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

RippinLips14 said:


> My former neighbor caught a bass over 17 out of there years ago. The fish made bass master magazine. The fishes girth was nearly as long as the fish. He caught a 12 the same say as the 17.


Was your old neighbor bo dunsford?


----------

